# Club Organization Suggestions



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Great meeting notes, Nikolay, and thanks for keeping the business part of the meeting as brief and focused as possible.

Re officers, I will support Phil's suggestion of a president, vice-president who automatically becomes president the next year, and a secretary/treasurer (one person). These people would be responsible for the *routine* tasks of the club. Special projects (if any) can be delegated to volunteer committees approved by the officers. A committee can consist of only one person who wants to do a specific project. An example would be the proposed business cards for handout at LFS and other gatherings.


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: DFWAPC-November meeting NOTES*

Officers
--------
I also support Phil's suggestion of a president, vice-president who automatically becomes president the next year, and a secretary/treasurer (one person). That would help to ensure at least one officer at each meeting.

Plants Wanted and Plants Available
---------------------------
I also noticed threads about plants wanted and available (I think I saw these around prior meetings). How about two threads for each meeting:

Plants/critters wanted for the XXXXXXXXXXX meeting

Plants/critters available for the XXXXXXXXXXX meeting if requested.

These would help people know what to bring. Some of us have several kinds of plants, with more of some and fewer of others. But if I knew someone wanted some of those I don't have a bunch of, I might bring a bit that I otherwise wouldn't bring. Ex. had I known the interest I could have brought a bunch more Java fern.

Would also allow people to mention as available/request snails, shrimp, etc. We might even have a "traveling puffer" for interim snail eradication.

Sources of Nice Plants
---------------------
Someone mentioned how many plant species we collectively have and should be able to exchange. But sometimes, we may need to go commercial. How about a sticky thread on sources of nice plants in the Metroplex. Clearly Fish Gallery. boutique pets is gone. Where else are there good plants (stores)? Waht about places like Craigs list, DFW fish Box for listings of local plants?

Exchange of Plants/Fish/Critters and Equipment
----------------------------------------------
As I understand it, historically the club has always allowed only free exchange of plants, fish and critters among members. I support that and would like to see it continue. For equipment that people may want to get rid of, I suggest that such be allowed for whatever price is agreed between the parties.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

At the last meeting we discussed starting separate threads to discuss changes to the club. Please keep all discussions constructive and respectful. Remember, we all have to deal with eachother at meetings and social events. The last thing we need is to create factions within the club that would counter the intent of discussing changes to the club that are meant to bring us together. Plus, we don't want to force the mods to step in with their delete bats.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

1. Selling to members within the club - 

I'm sure we all appreciate the benefit of getting free stuff from club members at meetings, I know I do. That being said, many hobbyists these days need a source of income to keep their hobby self-sustainable, or at least, offset their costs. What I've found over the years is that most folks sell their prime $$ making items on forums and bring their "trash" to club meetings. I propose the following:

*a. We allow members to sell to eachother both on-list and at meetings.* Off-list sales happen all the time, why make it harder for members to move their goods? Also, allowing members to sell within the club may encourage us all to bring in the rare or more valuable items to the meetings. This has the benefit of keeping species within the club among more members. If someone has a tank crash the likelihood of certain species being locally available increases this way.

*b. We hold a mini-auction at the end of each meeting to move the stuff people brought in to sell.* The Atlanta club does this with great success. Since the club gets a small take of each sale it's good for the club's bottom line and has allowed them to bring in top of the line speakers from all over the country. Also, because the sales are in an auction format the prices never go above what people are willing to pay and it's good for making a little petty cash. Personally, the sale of my stuff made me the money I needed to buy other things that were being auctioned off.

*Corallary 1.* Plant and fish trading happened all the time. Not everything brought in was required to be sold; only the items people wanted to put into the auction.

*Corallary 2.* No dry goods and equipment were allowed at the mini-auctions; only fish and plants.

2. Horticulturist Award Program (HAP) - 

After the 2008 AGA convention the AAAA started up a HAP program to correspond with the Breeder's Award Program for those of us who like to grow plants. To those of you not familiar with HAPs or BAPs, they're a program wherein each species is given a certain point value and members gain recognition for reaching ever more difficult point levels. For example, at 200 points a member would get the title "Advanced Aquatic Horticulturist" and receive a small plaque. It's a neat way for people to receive recognition for their hobby efforts and was a good way for the club to make money as all species submitted for HAP or BAP points were required to be auctioned.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Club Officers/Executive Committee -

After thinking about the administrivia required of an organized club I've had a few more thoughts on the responsibilities of the officers.

*1. President -*
a. Responsible for the oversight of all activities in the club. As the President, he/she is responsible for the health and organization of the entire club. This is a BIG JOB!!!! This doesn't mean he/she must be active in every single activity or committee, but he/she must be kept in the loop about absolutely everything officially sanctioned by the club. He/she is also the one to arrange meeting locations, times, and making sure the club membership knows about what's going on. THIS IS THE PRESIDENT'S PRIMARY ROLE.

b. Point of contact for all non-club entities. The President is the one who maintains relationships with other clubs, organizations, and businesses. This includes soliciting product donations and organizing large events such as annual or semi-annual auctions/local conventions with other clubs.

*2. Vice-President - *
a. The VP is the President's main aide and is responsible for assisting the President when needed.

b. Maintaining Membership records. It's not the VP's job to keep track of money; rather, he/she is responsible for keeping up-to-date records of membership status and reminding members when their membership is expiring so they can give the Treasurer their dues.

*3. Secretary/Treasurer - *
a. This position is the primary administriva job of the club. The person in this position is responsible for maintaining financial records, taking notes/photos of each meeting, and posting them in a location for the membership to see.

*4. EC Member(s)-At-Large -*
a. These are cool people who have no specific responsibilities but have offered their time and energy to assist the Pres, VP, and S/T when needed.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I have to agree about allowing plants to be sold or traded to other club members. I think this would allow the flow of more exotic plants within the club and help the members support the hobby. How ever I do like seeing the new people excitedly leave a meeting with sack full of plants to try out. Just a thought, maybe if your going to sell plants, bring a few freebies (low light, fast growers) to hand out. From a previous thread, Bob said that we should have two new posts "Plants/critters wanted for the XXXXXXXXXXX meeting & Plants/critters available for the XXXXXXXXXXX meeting if requested." I think this is an excellent idea to help get orders lined up before hand. However if we do allow selling of the plants to members at the club meetings, I think it equally important to put an exclusionary clause that prohibits non-members from selling plants at club meetings unless they are invited merchant or guess speaker.

I think at meetings, we need to have a sign in sheet that has real name, username listed. I think every 3-6 months, the sign in sheet to included contact info with room for changes to be made. The would help to keep the records up to date. What about the idea of having computer printed Avery shipping labels for name tags with real name and username. I be willing to help get this setup.

I have found that Foster and Smith Aquatics has a Exclusive 10% discount for clubs on order of $500 or more. We could offer this option as a member benefit for joining our club.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I agree with phil and robert........ every body needs a way to get a few extra dollars in there pocket till there blue check comes in the mail, or there next pay check comes in.. 

I also have an Ideal that new members and people with the least amount of plants in there tank(s), have first choose of plants that are brought to the meeting.. so that every one gets a fair amount of plants, and no one is taking plants just to take plants.


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Phil

If this is going to be THE thread about club organization, etc, then would you or some moderator move the posts Michael and I made on this subject, which are posted under Nikko's summary of the most recent meeting?

thanks

bob


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Who will be responsible for maintaining the web site? Will the meeting notes be on the web site? It would be nice if we had an "update member info" space on the website. Then we would not have to bother with updating sheets on the website. If info. wasn't updated then members would not get info on next meetings and such. We could remind members to update info at each meeting. Dues are scheduled in Jan so new info could/should be updated at that time.

Under Phil's suggestion seems like some of the duties of a normal secretary like record keeping is moved up to the Vice-President. I'm not sure that's a bad idea but I wonder if going down to 3 people instead of 4 accomplishes our goal of making things easier or harder. I thought the rationale was about making it easier for the officer's to get to the meetings. If we dilute the pool of officer's I'm not sure it's easier. We have less people to cover said meetings. I don't see why all the officers had to be at each meeting anyway. I think as long as they make sure whatever needs to be done gets done whether they delegate it or not we are fine. - WHILE I say these things I don't think it will be a significant change going from 4 to 3 officiers. I do think that going from 4 to 2 might not be the best idea.

At this point in time I think we have plenty of members that are willing to participate. Are we thinking that people don't want to be involved in any of the position?

About selling plants - I think it's a two edged sword. While it will make money for people it will also cost to buy the plants. One of the draws of our club has been free plants. I hate to see that stop. We haven't needed money for the club. If it's about members making money, there are plenty of outlets for selling plants on the net. I also think it will be harder for us to get rid of our clippings. I for one, have not hesitated bringing rare plants to share. If there are members that hold on to their rare plants that is a personal issue. Not sure we can do anything about that anyway. Will there really be a big $$ making opportunity inside the club when our tanks are full and we are all bringing clippings? I think it's more to try new plants that we trade. If we have to buy and sell I think we will end up going back home with our plants.


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

On selling plants, I agree with Tex Gal. I would guess that the number of members who actively cultivate plants to make money is pretty marginal. Most of us look to the meeting to clean house, so to speak. Besides, anytime you introduce money into any situation ...


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I can be logic and use reason to see both sides... I can see where buying and selling can push people away and make them thing. " well if I go to the meeting how much money am I going to spend just to get these plants I want... 

but I can also see the side of well I'm low on cash, and my next pay check doesn't come till two more weeks.. what can I sell to get me by till next week.

also with my ideal of letting new members and people with only a few plants go first at choose plants, I think it will give them a good feel of I get to go home with some plants to try.. vs say some one who has a full tank just grabs plants to grab plants, and doesn't think about well do I need this plant, or do I just want this plant... 

exp. the moss, I didn't want it but jason said it is would help suck up the nitrate and it was a nutrient hog and would help cycle the tank so i took some of the moss.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Re selling plants among members, let's not. I foresee rancorous complications. The generous spirit of the club is one of it's greatest assets.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Reading the arguments about selling plants, I want to suggest that we keep the current no plant selling policy in place and but we can reevaluate the plant selling policy further down the road once we get rolling again. 

I think TexGal brings up a valid point about utilizing our website further with advance membership management tools and communications. I will be more than gladly help with this whether it be a officer title or not.


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

I too agree that the club should keep the plants to members free. I like being able to try out new plants and like that club members spread the wealth so to speak and encourage the propagation of some of the rarer plants.


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

I like the free plants. I think it has many advantages. If we have an auction at each meeting it will make the meeting a lot less casual.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

pam916 said:


> I like the free plants. I think it has many advantages. If we have an auction at each meeting it will make the meeting a lot less casual.


Not only that but there would be problems with making change, but also tons of time taken with who buys what from whom. What if several brought the same plant? I could see feelings being hurt because maybe someone never gets as many sales. Also the ones who can afford the rare plants would have the money for them and the ones who can't still wouldn't. If everything were given away everyone remains on equal footing.


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

Well said Tex Gal!


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

Tex Gal said:


> Not only that but there would be problems with making change, but also tons of time taken with who buys what from whom. What if several brought the same plant? I could see feelings being hurt because maybe someone never gets as many sales. Also the ones who can afford the rare plants would have the money for them and the ones who can't still wouldn't. If everything were given away everyone remains on equal footing.


I agree. I have been to 5 meetings in the past year and every one of them has been an adventure, a learning experience, interesting and fun. This is the reason I keep going to them.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

This is a bit of an off-the-wall idea. 

For every plant species you get at the meeting you give the club $1. Right there at the meeting. 

And noone checks if you gave the $1 or not. Honor system. Thanks for the meeting, for the opportunity to get interesting plants. That sort of stuff.

Before dismissing the idea let's agree - something like that could actually bring more appreciation for the plants you get. And maybe more of a connection with the club. As always - I'm concerned with how the club feels to you. That's what's important. Not $1 or $0.

Does this makes sense from the viewpoint of keeping the club a good place to be. What do you think? 


--Nikolay


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I think it's a interesting idea Niko presents. I would like to further the brainstorming of that idea. I think it could be a interesting practice for members but I still want to make sure guests get some free plants. Further elaborating Niko's idea, I think it would be interesting fund raising idea but I think it needs more of a purpose. What if the fund goes towards gratuity gift for the people who hosts the meeting and door prizes.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I like that idea but what if a person gets 20 different species. that's a whole years membership right there... I say if that does happen it needs to go to a trust fund to where it goes to buying the club members something they can all use, or like Robert said it goes to door prizes or to buy something for the host of each months meeting as a "thank you for hosting and having us".


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I really would hate for our meetings to turn into a plant selling store. I think it's a bad idea for all the reasons I've stated before. There are other ways to raise money if we need it. Money hasn't been a problem for our club so I don't see a need to even be talking about this from a fund raiser point of view. Ok I'll shut up now...


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Do we really need to make things more complicated? Let's get membership and dues collection working smoothly before adding anything else.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

It seems to me that this discussion about plants and money brings one thing - a "spirit of division".

Michael is right - let's get things sorted out one by one. 

Lately we got a feeling that as a club we can do many things. Let's be wise about it and keep that feeling going.

--Nikolay


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

How about this silly idea. Cover charge for members to attend the meetings. The cost of admission would be a baggie of plants to share. Just trying to encourage more participation in having a plethora of plants varieties being shared.


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

too much talk about money in my opinion. we have had good/great attendance the last couple of meetings. as a club we don't seem to have money issues. i say we spend our energy on coming up with meeting topics, presentations, and possibly trips for the coming year.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

topping would be good I'm hungry... does McDonald's deliver. oh wait topics, yes I this topic for monthly discussions would be good... "like the different types of ferts, and lighting"


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

We all have survived the holidays and a new year approaches us. I'm bumping our threads and getting us back into thinking about club business for our up in coming meeting. 

Any volunteers to host our January Meeting?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I would if I had the space .... would meeting at a store work?


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

I believe we have Club organization buis at next meeting so a store probably wont work. Im sure niko will start a Januart meeting thread.


----------

